# Noob to home audio help lol



## my_stealth21 (May 27, 2010)

Ok so ive been doing car audio a while and Im wanting to do a little home theatre. Im wanting to run a receiver for the speakers and a amp for the sub. My problem is that I dont see the proper way to link the receiver and the amp together. the receivers im looking at dont seem to have the proper audio out jacks I found one that has a single subwoofer preout but its just one single RCA jack. Any help is appreciated thanks


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

Most home subs have an amp built in to the sub, and only require a single rca jack for a signal. If you want to do a seperate sub/ amp, then you can still use that jack, you also need a splitter like this:
RCA Y Adapter 2 Female To 1 Male 240-127

Also, when you say amp for the sub, I take this to mean that you have a subwoofer you want to use( probably automotive) and you want to buy an amp for that? If so, get one of these:
http://www.parts-express.com/wizard...AT&srchCat=505&CFID=16361394&CFTOKEN=73234167

Honestly, the easiest way to get into home audio is to buy a premade sub, while the funnest/ highest return for your money is to do what you are planning. Remember this though: Whne doing a home sub, tune low. Like really low. Like 20hz and lower.


----------



## my_stealth21 (May 27, 2010)

Yea I was planning on the BASH 300 or 500. So I can just use that adapter on the single subwoofer out on the back of the receiver I get it just wanted to make sure itll work. The sub is gonna be a 12" custom TC9 with 1'' slugs gonna tune around 22 maybe I need to get TSP's for it tho. I was hoping a BASH 300 would do the job but idk.


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

i run a sunfire preamp, and amp 400x7, and have a dedicated amp to a passive THX 12" sub.. so what you are doing is not out of the norm... from your preamp or receiver their is usually only a mono (single rca out).. some like the sunfire have dual mono out for multiple subs. At any rate your just going to use a y adapter at the Sub amplifier... Check your sub amp, some will have a mono input while others will have a stereo input (L & R), and some of those stereo inputs will have a mono side (like L channel), if so they you just run the single input, if not then use the y adapter...


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

my_stealth21 said:


> Yea I was planning on the BASH 300 or 500. So I can just use that adapter on the single subwoofer out on the back of the receiver I get it just wanted to make sure itll work. The sub is gonna be a 12" custom TC9 with 1'' slugs gonna tune around 22 maybe I need to get TSP's for it tho. I was hoping a BASH 300 would do the job but idk.


What is the tc9 rated for? IIRC, its for a lot more than 300 watts. Tune that sucker for 20 or lower, and put the power to it. I personally would not use a tc sub, as the company is out of business (again?), parts will get harder to find. 

Consider this sub instead:
Dayton Audio TIT320C-4 12" Titanic Mk III Subwoofer 4 Ohm 295-404

And it will match nicely with the bash 500. Matter of fact, there is probably a Dayton kit with this sib included

Dayton Audio T1203A 12" Subwoofer System Assembled 300-763

Obviously cheaper to build your own, but easier this way.


----------



## my_stealth21 (May 27, 2010)

I got the hook up on tc parts and im not aware of them going out of buisness again?? Its a tc built custom tc9 itll probably take a steady 800 probably gonna get a dayton or bash 500 as I cant afford the dayton 1000 lol


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

I have been hearing that there are problems with TC again, I may be wrong, but I just stay away from them. Amp wise, I would get this it is more versatile and more powerful for around the same money:
Behringer EPQ1200 Europower 1200W Lightweight 2-Ch Power Amp 248-6560


----------



## my_stealth21 (May 27, 2010)

Wonder what the output is on that behringer bridged ? also what the min ohm load bridged would be I need to run 4 ohms mono


----------



## generalkorrd (Jan 10, 2009)

That thing will run 1200 @8 ohms. With your sub choice, I don't know why 4 ohm bridged would even be a concern. Isnt your sub a d4? Just run it stereo @ 600 per coil @ 4 ohms.


----------



## caver50 (Sep 2, 2007)

Check out these amps Class D Audio Home page


----------

